# Why?



## supermoto (24/4/22)

Why would toilet roll have a best before date?. Even seems to have a specific time.
So tell me your theories

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (24/4/22)

After that date it will scratch your asshole red when you wipe.......lmfao

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (24/4/22)

It starts biodegrading, the possibility of poking yourself with a bare finger in the pooper is much greater.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## supermoto (24/4/22)

Sounds reasonable

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (25/4/22)

It's guaranteed fluffy before that... After that your on your own

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/4/22)

Old stock ?
Manufactured on 24th Jan 2014 and had to be removed urgently from the apocalypse bunker stockpile when the Covid-19 TP shortage hit.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

